# Relocating A flock of pigeons



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

A lady came into my work today and said she had a neighbor who had moved up the coast. She said he had a loft that had been demolished before he moved out. He told the relasate agents that they were all wild (He had released them and left them there. 

The lady said since hes moved the kids down the street take time to play with the pigeons. But NOT in any positive games. When the pigeons land in the lot next to the mans house they take there car and hit as many as possible. A flock that started out with numbers of 23 has demolished to a mere 7. SHe says she has an avairy that has wheels and said she would move it to his house when no one is there and try to capture them. She says the realasate agents could careless what happes to the birds and dont want her there. But has since decided she would try to get them. I have given her my name and phone number so she can call if she catches any of them. 

I have cut back my loft numbers again because of my dad but now that I have room for 20. I have agreed to take in an and or oll of them. BUt must keep my numbers down so that my dad doesnt get mad. 

I figured I would share this with you all. 

I cant believe that man would do that to his birds.But will keep you all posted if she catches any.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, Michael!! What a lovely gesture!  

Please keep us posted!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Michael, that is so kind hearted of you. I can't believe that the man let his
birds down that way but even worse are the kids in the neighborhood brutally
running them down w/their vehicle. If you get a chance maybe you should
mention to them that animal cruelty is a finable offense and that their parents
might get pretty angry if they had to pay the fines on their behalf. You get the
drift...try and shake them up a bit about what they are doing.

Thanks again for caring about what happens to these birds.

fp


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I have no clue were this place is but If I did those kids would wish I didnt. People like that are so ignorant and need to be tought a lesson. 


The lady who lived next to the man yelled at the kids multiple times and she said they had finally stoped but who knows.

They killed a good number. Hereing the conditions of the birds and such I doubt I will get 1-3. Lets hope for the best cause those birds will need it. 


I hear they were quite beautiful but are quite emaciated and in need of a home and food. SHe says shes been feeding them but wild bird seed so I told her to mix in corn which is fatting (to goats any ways) and peas if she had them.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, what a sad state of affairs. Those poor pigeons   
I can't believe no one called animal control on the teens that ran down the birds. That would be charged as animal cruelty regardless of species. 
I hope you get what animals are left, whether there's 1 or 7. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, thank you.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ive been waiting sooo long for a call and I have still not heared from the lady. The other day I also took in a mocking bird but arter a few short minutes sent him to a close rehaber friend named charlene who has helped me in the past


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

Thanks for helping rescue the mocking bird.

What kind of pigeon fancier is that, to leave his birds behind (irresponsible, wreckless, and inhumane).  


Perhaps you should call the lady now, and see what has happened. You have her phone number?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know her phone number I gave her my cell phone number so I have to wait for her to call. :/


----------

